# Caesars Beef Wet



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well we were worried that Radar was beginnig to get finicky and we were right. He ate some Caesar's Beef Wet on his dry kibble today and went gonzo for the stuff. My Wife said she couldn't even get the bowl on the floor before Radar was gobbling it down. What do other's here give their little guys and gals for wet food??

Derek


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Wellness Puppy*

Winston loves it.

It is human-grade; and has NO meat by-products; corn; wheat; wheat gulten; soy; dairy; artificial colors flavors or preservatives.

I mix with kibble for dinner. He gets just kibble for breakfast.

Trish


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Great thanks for letting me know. I thought it seemed pretty good...now I have some input...Thanks

Derek


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Derek,
I got away from wet, but when I fed it they liked Merrick Wingaling. It has whole chicken wings, vegtables etc and human grade. The only thing I didn't like about it was it had a touch of food coloring. 

FYI. If you decide on raw feeding my guys love Primal, it's all organic. They are finicky too!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Hey I was out of Wellness and the pet store I*

normallly go to was closed but Petsmart was open....

So I bought some Nutro dry. The guy I talked to said it makes their coats really shiny. The ingredients seemed good and I was desperate. They don't sell wellness. There were 3 holistic choices in the whole place. It's a amazing the brands that advertise themselves as healthier or whatever [misleading ads on front] but the ingredients are [email protected]#. Anyway...he'll try it in the morning as I had a little left of WN.

He also recommended moving away from wet.

Opinions? It would be a lot cheaper not to have to mix....

Trish


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am not sure about Nutro, but if you can get the Whole Dog Journal, it talks about how to rate dog food etc. I do know if a great dry food that I have a hard time getting here. I know my dogs all loved it. It's Timberwolf. They like the wild & natural and bison.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

There is a link, on some thread, with a quiz to give your kibble to find out how healthy it is. Of course I have no memory of where! :frusty: 

I used to feed Ultra Nutro and my dogs enjoyed it. 

Beverly


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Nico doesn't get wet food and I'm hoping not to have to start giving it to him. The wettest it gets is when I add a little bit of chicken broth to his Pro Plan kibble. So far he hasn't been that finicky. He's missed a meal or two, but when he gets hungry he'll eat. My fingers are crossed that he doesn't get real finicky as he gets older.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*It's Nutro Ultra Puppy...*

the adult got a 104 A+ on this quiz...
http://largedog.meetup.com/boards/view/viewthread?thread=2914614

I'll have to do the quiz...
About 101 or 102 so A+....
Wow...it's a pain...


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I'm leaning away from the wet...*

plus his beard always smells after he eats it! Yucko!

Trish


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

the wet food gave my dogs beard stains.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't give my dogs wet food....I just add water to the kibble to make gravy and they LOVE it!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well thanks for the replies to the Caesars Wet....My Wife also bought the Turkey, Chicken and Beef and Chicken and Veal so Radar will have a nice variety. We really wanted the wet food to make a gravy for Radar because the Eukanuba doesn't really make a good gravy in the bowl...Radar only gets a teaspoon of the wet with some hot water to "gravy-it-up". We wanted to give Radar a good enough gravy in the bowl and this way he gets the nutrients and his beard doesn't really get that bad...we wipe it after he eats when we can.

Derek


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Derek,

If any of the pet supply stores in your area sell Merrick dry food, you should try it. Their puppy formula is made with organic chicken. What's nice is that all their dry is made so that you can add warm water and it makes a great gravy. The isnstructions are right on the bag.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My two go absolutely nuts over Little Cesar, almost any flavor but turkey and grilled chicken. However, I have been giving them more dry (Fromms Chicken/Veg) and only 1/2 of the LC. My vet said LC is like giving them candy, but mine love it and will not eat anything else.

Also, I just found little sausages made by Merrick. They come in the same flavors as their wet food. Kodi gobbled up his food. So I might be using less of the LC with some of the sausage added and more kibble.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Michele - are you up & running now??


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

No, I'm waiting for my new computer. I use the computer at work in the morning. I borrow Mom's computer at home when I can. It's hit and miss, but I'll usually be on on in the a.m.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Just bought the Orijens dry. My guys love it!


----------

